# Purchasing A Ollech & Wajs



## pony (May 30, 2008)

I have been on the web for a couple days now, and I still can't find a WEBSITE for "O&L". Where is it? I have found a few watch sites that advertise them but they're in ASIA not Switzerland or Germany. I am skeptical that what I am reading is real.

Some sites describe the "NEW" crystal sapphire watches now available, but no pricing has been set. I joined this forum in hopes that one of you reading this can assist me and enlighten my paranoia about buying something I can't see or touch.

Perhaps this is not a scam to rip people like me off from their hard earned cash, which by the way, we're all in with the gas crunch. Perhaps it is!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi there, welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place - click on the RLT watches sales site tab at the top of the page and then click on O&W. Roy is the host of this forum and he'll have you a brand new watch out in a jiffy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, as far as I know O+W dont have a website themselves, they sell via agents of which Roy ( our host ) is a most excellent one..

Buy with confidence from him, as a bonus he is a master watchmaker too, not just a retailer so he knows his onions!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice when you know your buying of some one decent Mr Pony  Roys the best


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Newbie here too, my first watch from Roy was a O&L M5, he is brilliant! :yes:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Just buy it from Roy its a relaxing experiance and should you ever get a problem Roy will sort it ! :rltb:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

There are a few decent sellers of O&W to be fair. Roy has the most, when I say that I believe if you check peoples inventory although listed on the web sites no one has right now except Roy, it always best to check stock regardless anyway. Beware the dodgy ones too. O&W is what first brought me to these forums and never left, actually bought another M5 a few weeks ago and at that time he was the only seller who had them actually in stock ready to ship. And with any diver silicone the threads!

edits: and its O&W


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nothing else to add apart from you won't be dissapointed with quality of O&W, especially for the price


----------

